# Camelot and Peterson bloodlines



## Marine1

I was wondering what opinions people had about Camelot and Peterson bloodlines. I know these are red nose bloodlines. How are the different from the old family rednose bloodlines?


----------



## wheezie

not sure about the peterson line but all the camelot dogs i have seen were bullyed out.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Camelot is usually and oversized dog. The line has been founded by Kenny Sonia and his former partner here in TN but they had a falling out but the name stuck. Sonia in my mind is no good for the breed. Not all of his dogs are bad but a a great majority are way out of conformation. Alot of the dogs are heavily inbred, especially off of Sonias Chief. Chief has more offspring than I could ever care to count!!! HE used to have a website, Ill see if I can find it.

Found it
http://camelotpitbulls.com/


----------



## American_Pit13

Camelot :hammer: 
This is what they breed for

A.) High Prey Drive
B.) Intelligence
C.) Big Head, Muscular Chest and Shoulders
D.) Power Packed back legs

I don't care much for Peterson misshaped dogs either. Have you seen his females? He has the ugliest females I have ever seen. He also raises Chihuahua, pugs, Boston terriers, Alpha blue blooded bulldogs and English bulldogs. Puppy mill in my opinion

http://www.petersonpitbull.com/


----------



## ashbash91

dont know about peterson that much 


Camelot is a bully bloodline....

I have a camelot, gotti, and gaff female is huge though... so they are bullied out! She is 89lbs and her littermate sister is owned by Cappo Pits is 96lbs.... so they are extremely huge...


My brother has a camelot and dagger boy and he is 115lbs


----------



## Figgy1682

i have friends that i have know since i moved to florida and all he had dealt with is peterson but because some of the alleged inbreeding he stopped and started using mckenna kennels which has most of the same blood. if you go to mckenna's site the dog gauge was his but was to game for the average person, but the dogs he has now are beautiful dogs and produce well. his brother has a puppy from them also that looks just like zeus which is his father. take a look.


----------



## bigironmike

The Camelot bloodline was NOT founded by Kenny Sonia. Kenny Sonia and his son, did, however, take the name Camelot Pits to make money off the name assciation with Camelot Kennels, originally founded by Art Sideras in Florida. Art wanted to breed bigger, but not huge, game dogs. A lot of OFRN blood in the mix, Hemphill, Wilder, Ishikawa, and Dangerzone. Art bred dogs for the box and the field, if it wouldnt go or catch, he didnt want or breed it, plain and simple. Another example of a line people have tampered with, and ruined. There are still some peeps out there being true to the blood, though, and have nice-sized dogs with plenty of fire and drive. Seen more than a few on the Sch field and in PSA, I sure as hell wouldnt wanna get bit by one, lol.
Check out these guys: Welcome to Red Heat Kennel~


----------



## florida bull

*Camelot and Peterson*

I have both or a mix. Depends on how you look at it. Alot of the Peterson dogs are from early Camelot. I am not a fan of how most of the dogs look on the Peterson site, but must say they produce well when crossed. I saw above where someone metioned McKenna, which is basically the same except they started removing the Camelot. I think Peterson is done with pits, or thats the info, down here in FLA. I need to go look at some of my ped's on this.


----------



## suncity red coats

the bloodline produces high drive working apbt bred for a purpose. in my eyes the best catch dogs around but be sure your informed before you aquire one of these dogs from anyone. camelot and peterson bred dogs all come from the same foundation dogs. but few kennels produce the real thing and because of tight inbreeding and careless outcrosses its harder to find good structure in these dogs. it seems now a days their seen as bullys and some mistake the short statured more campact camelots as bullys altough they stand comfirm. but some will have deformities cause of poor breeding. im gonna base all my breeding off dogs sired by barkers kojack and red hots shredder. the best to come out of the camelot line.
always do your research before buying from a kennel.
newyork reds and the pit house produce good camelot dogs


----------



## Angel793

PICKED UP A PURE CAMALOT APBT PUP I EARLY SEPT FROW FLORIDA NOW AT 6 MONTHS DUKE IS JUST ABOUT 30LBS FULL OF DRIVE VERY PPLE FRIENDLY BOUT THE HEIGHT OF MY GAME BRED APBT WHO'S 18 MONTHS OLD DEFF ARE SOME NICE ONES OUT THERE LOOKS JUST LIKE APOCOLYPS FROM RED HOT KENNELS


----------



## Chris76

K I'm confused now because the current Camelot line are all huge dogs (bullies). But I found some ped's with the Camelot name on it and at the top where it says breeder, it says Art Sideras or Art Camelots. These dogs conform to the ADBA standard, are all red nose and all the dogs listed on the pedigree are gamebred, box dogs off heavy Cottingham (Redboy) and Jeep blood. These are obviously NOT the bully style huge Camelot dogs of today. So now who is Art Sideras ? I know this is an old post, but maybe someone will respond lol thx


----------



## kingrossi275

Marine1 said:


> I was wondering what opinions people had about Camelot and Peterson bloodlines. I know these are red nose bloodlines. How are the different from the old family rednose bloodlines?


What is that


----------



## Triggerz318

The original founder of Camelot pitbulls later Kenny Sonia and his father bought the name Camelot pitbulls from him


----------

